# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  युवाओं के लिए कामसूत्र की प्रासंगिकता

## xman

*कामसूत्र महर्षि वात्*स्*यायन द्वारा रचित ऐतिहासिक ग्रंथ है। यौन संबंधों पर लिखी गई शायद यह विश्व की पहली पुस्*तक है। जिसे ईसा की तीसरी शताब्*दी के मध्*य में लिखा गया। इस ग्रंथ में यौन प्रेम के सभी सिद्धांतों का वर्णन किया गया है। आज भी जहां बड़े पैमाने पर सेक्*स को लेकर समाज में संकोच का भाव व्*याप्*त है, इस किताब में इस पर न सिर्फ खुलकर चर्चा की गयी है, बल्कि इसके महत्*व पर भी प्रकाश डाला गया है। लेकिन, समाज बदल रहा है। युवा पीढ़ी सेक्*स को लेकर पुरातन सोच को द*रकिनार कर रही है।*

----------


## xman

त्*स्*यायन द्वारा रचित कामसूत्र में सेक्*स के अलावा जीवनशैली के सभी पहलुओं के बारे में विस्*तार से वर्णन किया गया है। जिसका जाने-अनजाने अनुसरण आज भी बड़े पैमाने पर किया जाता है। कामसूत्र को लेकर लोगों के मन में यह संदेह है कि यह पूरी किताब केवल और केवल सेक्*स पर आधारित है, लेकिन वा*स्*तविकता इससे काफी अलग है। यह सब भ्रांतियां इसलिए भी है क्*योंकि कामसूत्र के बारे में लोग अधिक नहीं जानते और न ही इस पर अधिक चर्चा ही की जाती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

कामसूत्र को वात्*स्*यायन ने 7 अध्*यायों में बांटा है। इसमें आदमी के जीवन के लक्ष्*यों और कर्तव्*यों के बारे में बताया गया है। मनुष्*य किस प्रकार अपने जीवन को सुखी और सामान्*य बना सकता है, इस पर कामसूत्र विस्*तार से बताता है। मनुष्*य का आचरण और व्*यवहार कैसा होना चाहिए, किस तरह से रति-क्रीड़ा करनी चाहिए आदि का वर्णन इस ग्रंथ में है। आधुनिक जीवन में भी यह युवाओं के लिए प्रासंगिक और फायदेमंद है।

----------


## xman

*कामसूत्र और युवा* 

कामसूत्र की प्रासंगिकता तो हर समय बनी रहेगी। युवा पीढ़ी न केवल सेक्*स पर बात करने को लेकर अधिक मुखर हो रही है, वहीं वह इससे जुड़ी रुढि़वादी सोच को भी छोड़ रही है। युवा सेक्*स को केवल अपनी शारीरिक जरूरतों को पूरा करने भर का जरिया नहीं मानते हैं, बल्कि वे इसका भरपूर आनंद उठाते हैं। उन्*हें सेक्*स को लेकर नए-नए प्रयोग करने से भी गुरेज नहीं है। वे सेक्*स को लेकर पहले से अधिक स्*वच्*छंद सोच रखने लगे हैं। कई सेक्*स सर्वे लगातार इस बात की ओर इशारा कर रहे हैं कि सेक्*स को लेकर भारत की सोच बदल रही है। युवाओं के लिए अब शादी से पहले सेक्*स भी गुनाह नहीं है। ऐसे में कामसूत्र की महत्ता और अधिक बढ़ जाती है। कामसूत्र में सुरक्षित सेक्*स के बारे में भी तफसील से बताया गया है। सेक्*स करते हुए क्*या-क्*या सावधानियां बरती जाएं जिससे कि आप सुरक्षित आनंद उठा सकें, इस पर चर्चा की गयी है।

----------


## xman

*युवा और सेक्*स-संबंध* 

सेक्*स कई युवाओं के लिए एक खेल की तरह हो गया है। जिसका आनंद दोनों मिलकर उठाते हैं। उनके लिए इस खेल में दोनों विजेता होते हैं। न कोई हारता है और न किसी की जीत होती है। अगर कहीं कोई 'हार' भी जाए तो वह अपनी हार पर भी आनंदित ही होता है। इस खेल की व्*यावहारिक और उपयोगी नियम-पुस्तिका की तरह ही है कामसूत्र। यह पुस्*तक उनके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद है क्*योंकि इसमें संभोग के आयामों जैसे आलिंगन, चुंबन, नाखूनों का इस्तेमाल, दांतों का इस्तेमाल, संभोग काल, ओरल सेक्स, इंटरकोर्स, विपरीत लिंग रति इत्यादि का वर्णन विस्*तार से है। इन इच्छाओं की पूर्ति के लिए वात्*स्*यायन ने 64 सेक्*स पोजीशंन का भी वर्णन किया।

----------


## xman

*कामसूत्र के फायदे* 

आधुनिक समय में युवाओं के बीच कामसूत्र की महत्ता बढ़ी है। पुराने जमाने में लोग कामसूत्र पर चर्चा करने से कतराते थे, लेकिन अब कामसूत्र को सेक्*स के प्रति शिक्षित करने वाली पुस्*तक के रूप में देखा जा रहा है। संभोग के 64 आसनों के बारे में अध्*ययन करने से युवाओं को फायदा होगा और सेक्*स संबंध बनाते वक्*त गलतियां नही करेंगे। और सेक्*स के चरमानंद की वास्**तविक अनुभूति प्राप्*त कर सकेंगे। कामसूत्र यह ज्ञान देता है कि कैसे एक अच्*छा सेक्*स संबंध जीवन पर सकारात्*मक प्रभाव डालता है। सेक्*स के दौरान दोनों साथियों की क्*या भूमिका होनी चाहिए। पुरुष और स्*त्री को सेक्*स के दौरान किन बातों पर ध्*यान रखना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

कामसूत्र में सेक्*स से संबंधित सभी मुद्दों का वर्णन है इसलिए यह युवाओं के लिए बहुत ही फायदेमंद है। कामसूत्र के बारे में पढ़कर युवाओं को सेक्*स की सही जानकारी मिलती है।

----------


## pkpasi

गुरु जी आगे भी लिखे

----------

